# Fed Ex is here... Fed Ex is here!!!



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta run to the door... Fed Ex is here!! I will be back


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hurrayy!!!  Congratulations, I hope, I hope, I hope!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo \o/
It's my Kindle!! Now I am being a good wife and patiently waiting for my hubby to email me back. Hoping and praying that he will say "Merry Christmas Babe, open it NOW!"


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell him you will be an extra special good girl if he will let you open it early!!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

OH!  I hope he doesn't make you WAIT!!  That would be CRUEL!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This is soooo agonizing!! His first email back to me in regards was "Is it wrapped and under the tree?" 
I told him I was waiting for my dear sweet husband to email me back and tell me to open it...

I may have to resort to tears!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

oh that would be MEAN!  I think it's even worse than not having it, to have it right there with you but you can't play with it?  Torture!


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell him you need to make sure everything works ok. The agony!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

actually, you HAVE to open it up and try it out because if it's faulty and you wait til xmas, then it will be after the 30 days to return it.  See, you're just being a good by opening it early!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new KINDLE!!! You have got to try it to make sure it works within the 30 day trial period, you will not be able to send it back otherwise. If hubby says no, then just stick an old calculator in the box and wrap it for under the tree and keep KINDLE hidden and well used while he is at work, until Christmas time, when you can do a swap out on Christmas Eve. Not that I would even think to do something like this myself LOL.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm, sounds like you've done this before


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL... you guys are great!
His latest email said "It is not Christmas!" I called him and he did agree that I need to check it out and make sure it works, but he still says I have to wrap it and wait until Christmas! He says it has to be wrapped by the time he gets home. That actually gives me all week with the Kindle. He works in Houston during the week and comes home on weekends!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoooo Hoo. You have plenty of time to read a book or two then. Enjoy.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, if he's gone all week.....then it sounds like you have a kindle during the week and somehow it's magically wrapped up for Christmas on the weekends!!  
He he.....


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Just remember to use some of that restickable stick glue, like the post -it -notes have, that way your package can be quickly opened monday mornings and rewrapped on friday nights. LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I reminded him that I use gift bags instead of wrapping paper and he said that it had to be wrapped so that when he comes home on the weekends he can observe the wear and tear on the wrapping paper from "someone" opening it every Monday and re-wrapping on Friday!!  

He knows me sooooo well! LOL

It is plugged in and charging and I plan to download Leslie's FAQ as soon as I am sure it is registered properly since there is another Kindle out there somewhere already registered to me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Angel, I also had that happen to me. Ordered and canceled then reordered. I was able to deregister the blank one on Amazon's Manage Your Kindle page. It is easy to tell which is which because there are registration numbers under the real one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am telling you, by Friday there is absolutely NO WAY you'll be able to wrap up your Kindle and put it away for two days. It will be impossible to do.

Just tell him that you are thrilled with your Kindle, you don't want ANYTHING ELSE for Christmas. If he insists on giving you something, say you'll be happy with a roll of paper towels!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Angel, I also had that happen to me. Ordered and canceled then reordered. I was able to deregister the blank one on Amazon's Manage Your Kindle page. It is easy to tell which is which because there are registration numbers under the real one.


Yes, good hint. The serial number is on the box and on the back, under the battery cover. The one on the box is a little easier to read if your eyes are anything like mine.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Take it out of the box, put the box back together.. .put something in it that weighs about 10 oz.  Wrap it up.  Wrap it REALLY pretty.  Make it ornate and use lots of scotch tape so it's obvious you can't get into it.

Hide the kindle well on the weekend and leave the box in plain sight.  Leave many paper books around. . .move the bookmarks so he 'knows' you're reading them.

Or, get him something he's always wanted and tell him he can have his if you can have yours. .  .

Ann


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

You all are cracking me up - what devious little minds you have!  
Great ideas!!!  Do you think he'll cave in and let you keep it out?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know Colleen. I was on the phone with him earlier and he is still in that teasing mode! It hasn't helped that our daughter has bet that he can't hold out until Christmas! grrrr  

Thing is, all these ideas from everyone are just echoing the thoughts already going through my mind! LOL
Anyway, I at least have until Friday to see what happens!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

There're some good idea here. LOL  If I ever need any advice, I'll come here. I'm sure I'll get good advices.  

Shizu


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shizu said:


> There're some good idea here. LOL If I ever need any advice, I'll come here. I'm sure I'll get good advices.
> 
> Shizu


Yes. We are an incredibly creative group!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like folks have most of the good tricks covered!  I was going to suggest that you tear the original paper and re-wrap it with something that you have a lot of, so you can renew the paper and tape when you keep unwrapping it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seems like folks have most of the good tricks covered! I was going to suggest that you tear the original paper and re-wrap it with something that you have a lot of, so you can renew the paper and tape when you keep unwrapping it, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy! I haven't wrapped it up yet... Thought I would at least wait until Friday afternoon! I have been so busy downloading samples that I haven't had time to think about wrapping. I have decided that I will not download any books yet other than the samples. That way maybe I can use book purchasing AFTER Christmas as leverage to keep my Kindle out from under the tree!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seems like folks have most of the good tricks covered! I was going to suggest that you tear the original paper and re-wrap it with something that you have a lot of, so you can renew the paper and tape when you keep unwrapping it, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


*LOL Betsy...I was going to suggest buying lots of the same wrapping paper but it would be a big waste of paper. Ann's idea is pretty good too...whatever your decision, we'll support you 100%. My suggestion though is to not let him stumble across the forum *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

*...whatever your decision, we'll support you 100%. My suggestion though is to not let him stumble across the forum *
[/quote]

Thanks chynared21 and thanks for the ideas from the rest of you. I have lots of planning to do now before Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> LOL Betsy! I haven't wrapped it up yet... Thought I would at least wait until Friday afternoon! I have been so busy downloading samples that I haven't had time to think about wrapping. I have decided that I will not download any books yet other than the samples. That way maybe I can use book purchasing AFTER Christmas as leverage to keep my Kindle out from under the tree!


Wait, you have to wrap it? I missed that part...no, no don't wrap it yet, LOL! Enjoy, enjoy.... There are plenty of free books too.

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Wait... you have to wrap your own gifts


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with hubby... still says he wants to see it wrapped up when he gets home on Friday... He commented on facebook that he just wants to see the wrapping paper deteriorate each week from my wrapping and unwrapping when he is gone!!   Of course there will be NO wrapping at least until Friday afternoon! I plan to play and read until then!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, if it's his gift to you then you shouldn't have to wrapt it!  Tell him if he wants it wrapped he should do it himself when he gets home, it's just not right for you to have to wrap your own gift.  Then, maybe he won't want to go through all the trouble and will let you have it now! 

Cindy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> Just got off the phone with hubby... still says he wants to see it wrapped up when he gets home on Friday... He commented on facebook that he just wants to see the wrapping paper deteriorate each week from my wrapping and unwrapping when he is gone!!  Of course there will be NO wrapping at least until Friday afternoon! I plan to play and read until then!


He sure is enjoying himself torturing you. 

Shizu


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Hey, if it's his gift to you then you shouldn't have to wrapt it! Tell him if he wants it wrapped he should do it himself when he gets home, it's just not right for you to have to wrap your own gift. Then, maybe he won't want to go through all the trouble and will let you have it now!
> 
> Cindy


Brilliant Cindy!!! I think that's an excellent idea! If he's anything like my hubby he'll say "Nah, forget it hon... Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Hey, if it's his gift to you then you shouldn't have to wrapt it! Tell him if he wants it wrapped he should do it himself when he gets home, it's just not right for you to have to wrap your own gift. Then, maybe he won't want to go through all the trouble and will let you have it now!
> 
> Cindy


I'm afraid if I did that then he would take it back to Houston with him!!

and yes, Shizu, he is enjoying the torture, although he calls it teasing!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I am more jumpy and nervous today waiting for the delivery of the original Kindle so I can catch the UPS guy before he leaves so I can refuse delivery than I was waiting for Fed Ex yesterday! These guys are so fast I swear they drop the package, ring the bell and are back in their trucks before I can get to the door! I am definately getting my exercise today!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor:  Sounds like someone was a peeker when they were little.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

a peeker when they were little? tricks like that take some wisdom to learn LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> Sailor: Sounds like someone was a peeker when they were little.





sailor said:


> a peeker when they were little? tricks like that take some wisdom to learn LOL


Well....  OK... maybe a little??  I guess I must admit that I (at one time) was pretty good at being able to sneak a peak at a present or two...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> sjc said:
> 
> 
> > Sailor: Sounds like someone was a peeker when they were little.
> ...


Man, I was a full fledged spy! I used to go through the trash to find receipts! I got a Ouija board one year...before Christmas, I had found it, unwrapped it, played with it, re-wrapped it and put it back in its hiding place...and my mother never knew!

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, that's great!!  I remember peeking one year, but I'm such a bad liar I got caught and my mom called me on it Christmas Day.  I guess I wasn't as surprised at that red haired Cabbage Patch Kid doll as I should have been 
(I am a red head, and heard much later in life that my mom had to elbow a woman in the store to get it for me!)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well....  OK... maybe a little??  I guess I must admit that I (at one time) was pretty good at being able to sneak a peak at a present or two...
> 
> Man, I was a full fledged spy! I used to go through the trash to find receipts! I got a Ouija board one year...before Christmas, I had found it, unwrapped it, played with it, re-wrapped it and put it back in its hiding place...and my mother never knew!
> 
> L


When I was in the 8th grade I knew what was in every single present under the tree! My mom got suspicious and the next year she bought cheap paper and celophane tape that would tear the paper if you tried to lift it off!! That put an end to my gift peeking days until I was in charge of buying the paper and tape for my own home!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I too was a peeker, but my mother fixed that when I was in the 6th grade. I was raised by a single mom, and that year was one of the worst financially for us. Gifts from our extended family came home with us at Thanksgiving because we could not afford two long car trips so close together. We lived in a small apartment with not much room to hide stuff. I "found" the stuff early in December before she could wrap it. As it turned out, I found all of my gifts along with others. Come Christmas morning, some of the stuff I thought was mine, wasn't. My mom figured it out really quickly by the disappointed look on my face. It was the worst guilt of my young life. I certainly remembered it for a long time. 

Now, I prefer the surprise. No guilt and pure enjoyment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Speeking of peekers,

when I was a kid, we used to give my dog a present every Christmas and we would wrap it and put it under the tree.  I swear, one year he saw me put it under a tree (I think all doggy squeaky toys smell the same!)  He was lying in front of the tree when I left the room, so I peeked around the corner.  As soon as I was out of sight, he was under the tree grabbing it!  I ran out, scolded him and put it back.  This time he waited until he heard the door close (though I opened it again to peek).  He was back at it!  I finally had to take it and hide it in a cupboard till Christmas morning.  It was the funniest thing!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great story Betsy, I love it!!  By the way, I didn't see your thread over on not so kindle anymore - how was your surgery?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Jen!

It seemed to go well.  I was sleepy all evening but feel alert this morning, though my knee is achy.  I see the Dr. this PM, then start therapy tomorrow!  I had a torn meniscus which was sort of shredded, but there was plenty left, so he cleaned it up.  Hopefully I will be as good as new!

Betsy


----------

